# Building Hunting Blinds



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

*Do you Despise Anti- hunting Groups?*​
Yes1493.33%No16.67%


----------



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

I want to build a hunting blind from scratch. Hammer, nails, tarp, gunrest, the whole damn thing. Any body have any tips that I can use


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If there is enough bush in the field at the separation of lets say a ploughed field and a harvested corn field , you may not have to build a blind. When we say enough bush, we mean like corn that stayed up at least 6 to 8 feet square. If not, build a blind you will have better results.

WingedShooters Tip: If you can set up in a irragtion ditch for geese get a ton of tumble weeds,corn stalks,grass,reeds anything and build a self made blind

Remember, the most important thing to do when geese hunting is to be very very well concealed, if not do not expect much success. A very simple blind can be made with a few bars of ½ inch (3/4 inch is even better )thin wall electrical conduit (EMT) that is cheap, stiff enough and light. It comes in grey colour and is to shiny, so paint it camo preferably or at least yellow or green. These bars usually come in 10 foot lenght. Cut them to desired lenght but no less than 8 foot. If you do not mind carrying 10 foot bars, use those because you will be able to spread the base of your blind further and blend easier with the flat terrain. What you can also do is use 10 foot bars, cut them to 5 feet and use the connecting fittings to join the thin wall EMT bars and tie them together 5 foot lenght will be easier to carry if you have to walk a distance to install your hunting blind.

Fasten the thin wall EMT bars together with rubber bands, you can use old tire tubes as rubber band or even plastic electrical tape, then cover the frame with camo material that blends with nature, or use bush tied in width of 3 or 4 feet to get the most natural look possible. If you are in a spot that is very flat, make your thin wall frame as flat as possible by speading its base

Hope this helps man :beer:


----------



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

I am happy somebody replied to my post.
-Squirrell Hunter :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah np man did any of this work?


----------

